# Describe your dream girl/guy



## Grec

Brunette
Green Eyes
A little shy
Athletic
Graceful
Medium Height
Smart
Somewhat Passive
Can handle the amounts of love I'd shower her with


----------



## ChrissyQ

Long brown hair
tall
Smiles and laughs alot
Is funny
nerd
doesn't swear, smoke, do drugs
Nice, kind, not mean or bad
Is not evil
Charming


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

No I don't. People are taken advantage right away :mum

... They will see what you like and start to act their role, be careful, these threads are a trap!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

My dream girl is in heaven, I see no good girls on planet earth.


----------



## spammer1234141

Open-minded
Compassionate
Loyal
Long blonde hair curled up a little at the ends
Intelligent
Looks like an angel when she walks through doors!
Strongly dedicated to friendship
Trustworthy
Smells like strawberry shortcake and a bowl of fruit
All of time and space shall disappear when you are with her and you may never live to remember it
Would be nice if she plays with the curls in her hair too :yes
And if she'd wrap the ends of her curly hair around my neck! Awwww *daydreams*
And if she holds a soft teddy bear with a heart!  Ahhh! Amazing
And when she combs her hair she combs with a tiny little pink comb with a green ribbon tied to it! :mushy
If anybody besides me is within the vicinity of her they will automatically melt because she is so perfect!
When she goes to sleep every night she lays on a bed made of jello that wobbles around and rests her head on a fluffy pink pillow next to a picture frame with my photo in it!


----------



## StarDude

A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


----------



## johnjohn41

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


----------



## JonathanRG

Introverted
Blonde
Green eyes
Vegetarian
Compassive
A reader
Loyal
Smart


----------



## PsyKat

Someone who has all the strengths where you have your weaknesses. Someone who can still love you and stand by you despite your mental issues. What makes you abnormal, or feel that way.

I don't like the idea of being with another person with the same problems. To me it seems like the anxiety would only play off each other and not much progress would be made. One of you needs to be the strength.

Appearances aren't really a big factor for me. It's hard enough to find people that will put up with your issues.


----------



## pastels

Well of course nice.
someone who makes me laugh a lot.
a guy who makes me a better person for myself and makes me do awesome thing i would have never done.
Not to outgoing but not to shy to like laid back.
enjoys sports or whatever.
tall because 'im tall.
And that special guy you know you can call at 2 am and it be perfectly normal


----------



## Xarin

A girl who is attractive, mostly extroverted, and loves me back.


----------



## reynoso16

Someone who doesnt hold back grudges, expresses himself well, doesnt take bs from people but kind at the same time. brown,black, or blonde hair, tall =)


----------



## GunnyHighway

:sigh

Not gonna even bother saying it. Don't know why I clicked on this thread.


----------



## tehuti88

I've never put enough thought into physical looks because I really don't know. Exact hair color, eye color, facial type, whatever doesn't matter, not all on their own like that. I'd have to see them "all put together." Guess my mind works differently from others'.

And it's somewhat the same with personality, I guess. I can't take individual characteristics and make a list and say, this is the perfect guy. All I can do is make imperfect comparisons.

In terms of a supportive boyfriend with a good sense of humor, I like the Jim Halpert character on the American version of _The Office_. So levelheaded yet so funny and encouraging.

To come closer to perfect, I'd have to pick some of my fictional characters. I have crushes on many of the guys I've made up, for different reasons. But I can't imagine myself being a great girlfriend for ANYBODY. There could be the perfect guy, but he'd be water and I'd be oil. :no


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

black hair
gray eyes
not too pale, not too tan.
A some muscles but not too much.
Great with kids.
Isn't afraid to act like 12 year old here and there and be goofy.
has a romantic side...Shows he loves you in small but cute ways LOL.
Good with people and gets along with everyone.
likes to read
plays an instrument
open to all kinds of music
likes making people laugh
somewhat athletic

That's all I can think of right now. LOL


----------



## kilgoretrout

Showers regularly.

That's it.


----------



## Anon1992

skinny
dark hair
pale
dark eyes
short


----------



## yourfavestoner

Cute
Nice body
Light brown hair
Blue or green eyes
Sensitive
Empathic
A good listener
Romantic
Likes watching sports with me


----------



## mjkittredge

Physically I don't have a specific vision anymore. There are so many different types of women I find attractive.

For personality, I have a general idea, can list adjectives. But the most powerful factor is difficult to describe - that feeling of mutual chemistry when you're both smiling and can't help it, when you can feel it, that things are going well - spectacularly well, it's so rare that it's amazing when it finally does happen.

My dream girl is one that falls in love with me, and I fall in love with them.


----------



## FlowerChild13

johnjohn41 said:


>


Haahahaha


----------



## Secretaz

He has to be able to understand me and accept me for who i am. He has also be somehow similar to me, like quiet, introverted, shy but not as shy as i am, it couldn't work. I dont care about his physical appearance so much. And oh, he has to want a lot of sex!!


----------



## John316C

woman


----------



## babydollx

functionally literate. understanding of my chronic health and other issues. 
not too overbearing; likes alone time but does like to spend time with me - mostly talking.
common interests and new things to show each other. preferably on the physical i'm attracted to him having brown eyes and dark hair... really tall, but i've learned that somebody with a wonderful smile can out-last any person who just fits my "type".
i wouldn't mind "dating" or "talking" to someone online at all. i'd actually prefer it because it's hard for me to let down my walls.


----------



## crap

not dumb
not ugly
don't hate me


----------



## theseventhkey

I don't know what she would look like. But she would be supportive, strong, independent. Would be a start.


----------



## pastels

John316C said:


> woman


Im sure this will be easy to find....


----------



## Lexortiz

male or female: nice ***, a romantic, light complextion, deep eyes, great lips, dimples, great hair, smells nice, sarcastic, honest, faithful, freaky, open minded, artistic and thick.


----------



## Ckg2011

_ *Paris744.*_


----------



## louiselouisa

that's right, dimples
whatever he would be I wish he would have them, the small and deep ones


----------



## Sleeper92

big tits


----------



## ravens

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


:yes


----------



## awkwardsilent

Dangerous thread, daring to dream, there's day dreams... but lets be clear I know I will never have that...most of the time I try to be realistic but if we're reaching for the stars...

Tall
Cute
Sweet/Nice/Kind
GOOFY
Likes to dance, even if they won't admit it
Likes to Sing

Le Sigh... okay see this is not good for me. LOL It makes me think of current crush and he is JUST not that into me... just makes me wish I was one of the pretty girls. :-|


----------



## Sleeper92

awkwardsilent said:


> Dangerous thread, daring to dream, there's day dreams... but lets be clear I know I will never have that...most of the time I try to be realistic but if we're reaching for the stars...
> 
> Tall
> Cute
> Sweet/Nice/Kind
> GOOFY
> Likes to dance, even if they won't admit it
> Likes to Sing
> 
> Le Sigh... okay see this is not good for me. LOL It makes me think of current crush and he is JUST not that into me... just makes me wish I was one of the pretty girls. :-|


are u looking for a gay male ?


----------



## millyxox

hmm I have never really thought about this...

Someone who seems tough on the outside but is secretly a real softie
Has to make me laugh A LOT 
wants to do it...always
must be extremely LOYAL
has that quiet confidence...strong enough to stand on his own, is sure of himself


----------



## Strwbrry

Another one of this... XD

Ok:
- Intelligent (books and life)
- Funny
- Loves to read
- Active
- Shy (but not too shy)
- Honest
- Has an open mind
- Can talk easily to me and discuss things

^-^


----------



## ravens

All she has to say to me is that I like you and I'm all hers.

Is that an impossible dream. It sure looks like it.


----------



## Thinkerbell

I dreamt that as I was brushing my teeth, they started to loosen, and I pulled some out. I stopped brushing because I didn't want to be completely toothless. I decided to go to the local emergency clinic, since it was the only place open on Sunday. As I waited at the bus stop I saw my dream cousin (idk who it was) but couldn't talk to him without disturbing my teeth. I wrote to him on postits. Some crazy lady also waiting for the bus snatched the paper from him. I demanded she give it back to him. And she got upset that she wasn't important enough to read them. I'm not sure what ended up happening to my dream me.


----------



## FXiles

Looks doesn't matter at all to me if it's a girl that would be my best friend as well as girlfriend.


----------



## sparky10

intelligent , attractive , gsoh , laidback and caring.

not asking for much lol


----------



## niacin

Nice
Funny
Laid-back
Doesn't mind if we both throw in a few swear words here and there (when I'm with my mom or my friends, I swear like you wouldn't believe, but not in front of guys haha)
Somewhat athletic (or just health-conscious at least)
Likes music. Doesn't have to be the same kind that I like.

Or....

Syd Barrett.


----------



## niacin

crap said:


> not dumb
> not ugly
> don't hate me


lol XD


----------



## Luctor

Brown hair
Brown eyes 
Tallish 
Slender but with a little extra booty 
Introverted 
Smart 
Quirky
Patient 
Understanding 
Different


----------



## JohnWalnut

She likes me.
Yeah I know I'm picky.


----------



## Mirium

My dream guy is someone who won't ignore me when times are tough. Preferably no kids or ex-wives...honest and open, not afraid to be sexual, introverted like me - doesn't need a huge social life to feel complete, around my age, outdoorsy (especially hiking), non-smoker, not a big drinker, likes to laugh and worships me, lol..okay that last part could be a pipe dream, but I would worship him back and share the same qualities. Oh, and conversation is ultra important. Contact and connection. He has nothing to prove to me, nor do I to him.

Okay, wake up Mirium...


----------



## awkwardsilent

Sleeper92 said:


> are u looking for a gay male ?


Not sure if that was you say you are a gay male saying that describes you...or if you were trying to say my dream guy doesn't exist in straight guy form... either way... its a DREAM thread, even though I do know afew guys who meet this description that ARE straight... I get that ...its very very very rare.


----------



## BoneAndDream

Quiet
Short <5'3"
Pale skin
likes to read
has somewhat similar music taste to mine
not skinny or fat, slightly chubby
accepts all my flaws
not intelligent but not stupid either


----------



## restinfish

a guy with a feminine body and feminine manners
with long brown shiny hair
creative and sensitive
brown eyes
pale skin
see william beckett


----------



## Blackguy

I don't need much average looking, like sports, and have a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Fruitcake

Shy, troubled, open-minded, adventurous, thoughtful, opinionated, passionate, imaginative, creative, analytical, curious, realistic, logical, eloquent, kinky. He or she is a nudist and lives in a castle with many secret passageways, in a privately owned forest filled with exotic wildlife, and has many pet bunnies and turtles who roam the castle's corridors. Also he/she knows the secret to immortality and will take me travelling around the world. Also holds regular laser tag competitions, LAN parties and mass pillow fights in the castle. And knows magic.


----------



## restinfish

Fruitcake said:


> Shy, open-minded, adventurous, thoughtful, opinionated, passionate, imaginative, creative, analytical, curious, realistic, logical, eloquent, kinky. He or she is a nudist and lives in a castle in a privately owned forest filled with wildlife and has many pet bunnies and turtles and knows the secret to immortality and will take me travelling around the world.


i like yours better i think i'm keeping this description in my heart


----------



## Anon1992

Fruitcake said:


> Shy, troubled, open-minded, adventurous, thoughtful, opinionated, passionate, imaginative, creative, analytical, curious, realistic, logical, eloquent, kinky. He or she is a nudist and lives in a castle with many secret passageways, in a privately owned forest filled with exotic wildlife, and has many pet bunnies and turtles who roam the castle's corridors. Also he/she knows the secret to immortality and will take me travelling around the world.


That's a lot for a guy to live up to


----------



## Fruitcake

Damn and I'm still adding to it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Blonde 
Blue eyes
Nice and kind
Friendly 
Sexy
Smart
Around 5'-5'7
Loves animals 
Caring
Great cooker
Loves the outdoors 
Don't drink or smokes
Don't do drugs
Likes to cuddle a lot


----------



## restinfish

by the way if you are my description please hit on me


----------



## Fruitcake

restinfish said:


> by the way if you are my description please hit on me


Same here.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Hmmm...idk I've never even really talked to a guy but I'll try...

Appearence wise I'm pretty opened minded on...but idealy: Blonde hair with tan skin and blue eyes, I also like brown hair, black hair, gingers too, I don't care about race or anything as long as I find them attractive. Also:
tall
skinny
creative
sensitive
opend minded
smart
not really athletic or jock like
romantic

that's about it...I'm not really sure.


----------



## Openyoureyes

loves me despite my flaws and anxiety.
relate-able
tall.
sweet and passionate. 
hilarious.


----------



## asw12345

nice
funny
shy
down to earth

thats about it


----------



## christacat

tall
long hair 
brown eyes
doesn't drink or smoke
abit odd
good sense of humor and charming and very handsome


----------



## LoneLioness

Tall
Chubby
Brown Hair
Blue Eyes
Clean shaven
Plays world of Warcraft with me
Is open to reincarnation
Has a strong interest in the paranormal
Is a misanthrop like me 
Fun to talk to
Sexually compatible
Hasn't dated much before me
Spends a lot of time with me
Accepting of my being on SSI for anxiety
Accepting of my germohobia
Honest
Artistic
Wise


----------



## Boring Loser

First and foremost: someone who i'm attracted to and really enjoy being around, who feels the same amount of attraction for me. Someone who is able to communicate with me pretty well.


others:

Someone who is close to my age.

I like guys 170 lb to 260 lb

Someone who doesn't try really hard to dress a certain style. Someone who doesn't dress really juvenile like. 

Someone who does not dye his hair. Either have very short hair, mohawk, or long hair that does NOT include bangs that covers most of the forehead and face. Must not have justin bieber haircut.

not clingy, understand the need to have alone time.

doesn't complain about everything i do

likes to do fun stuff with me sometimes

someone who doesn't put me on some huge pedestal and doesn't expect me to put him on a pedestal either.

someone who's doesn't think they're better than everyone else


----------



## findyourself

she doesn't have to be model type at all. just someone who is somewhat introverted, short, brown hair with blue eyes, any color will be great though. slim and wears eye glasses.

i've been having infatuations with this type of girl for a while now but it's all in my mind and how i'd want her to be. if she ever exists out there.


----------



## D3T0X

Fruitcake said:


> Shy, troubled, open-minded, adventurous, thoughtful, opinionated, passionate, imaginative, creative, analytical, curious, realistic, logical, eloquent, kinky. He or she is a nudist and lives in a castle with many secret passageways, in a privately owned forest filled with exotic wildlife, and has many pet bunnies and turtles who roam the castle's corridors. Also he/she knows the secret to immortality and will take me travelling around the world. Also holds regular laser tag competitions, LAN parties and mass pillow fights in the castle. And knows magic.


this pretty much describes my dream life if you throw some beaches in there


----------



## Special

A woman who makes me happy.


----------



## sadmeme

Two words: *my crush*

Complete description:

- Nice and friendly person
- Pretty
- Likes stuff that I do (not all of course, but enough)
- Other small things


----------



## shindoable

My dream girl:

*Natural looking blonde hair.
*Someone who laughs easily so i dont bore them xD
*Kind and awesome personality
*Gives lots of compliments and tells her feelings alot.
*Likes to be together
*Doesnt drink too much 
*Can be bi 
*Shorter than 180cm so im taller xP (edited)
*Preferred a long-term-relationship, hopefully one that last atleast 20 years or more.. 

But i wouldn't mind dating someone who is alittle chubby. i just care for personality. as long as the person doesnt look like a freak im fine. Really, girls are awesome: I love you guys! 

Honestly: I don't care if you're not the best looking or doesn't make lots of jokes, thats my role! ^.^ I do both the bad and the good jokes


----------



## Skeletra

- Black or brown hair.
- Minor facial "defects". Beauty marks, slightly crooked nose, slightly uneven teeth, big ears... One or two "defects" makes someone incredibly hot IMO.
- Clean hands. No motor oil or other filth.
- Wears clothes that are not too big.
- Drinks responsibly.
- Pet person.
- Omnivorous. No vegetarians, vegans, only meat or other picky diets here!
- Likes video games and movies, but doesn't depend on them.
- Doesn't mind doing things outside the house.
- Likes art and culture. 
- Not too clingy and not too distant. 
- Lives near my area.


----------



## crap

The defects part was funny :teeth


----------



## omfgletmejoin

*Extremely passive, has no say in anything we do. I decide everything
*Only speaks when spoken to
*Will obey me and do anything I want
*Extremely troubled (daddy/mommy issues, gay rape victim, or family murdered while he was forced to watch)
*Very clingy with low self esteem
*Very hot and sexy, a bodybuilder but has to have a +9/10 face
*Over 6'0. Anything less than that is a worthless and ugly loser
*Rich (to buy me stuff so I don't have to work)
*Has to act feminine and humiliate himself by wearing a dress if asked
*Be willing to be walked by a leash in public
*Be willing to sleep on the floor next to the bed I sleep on


----------



## ravens

5'4" or so
Brown hair
Nice and friendly
Pretty
Have some things in common


----------



## tehuti88

Haven't read 'em all but from what I've browsed so far I am nobody's dream girl. No surprise! :lol

I'm puzzled though that so many people can so easily have an ideal height, hair color, etc. but when I try to think of specifics like that I come up blank. :| It's almost like the only "ideal" type I can imagine is personality and not looks...merely somebody who'd be able to put up with me. :um I wonder if this is related to my inability to, say, describe individual aspects of a person's face unless I'm looking right at it...I can picture people only when they're "all put together."

Cripes, if only one of my characters were real...but even they're all already attached. Or gay. Or attached and gay. :lol


----------



## pastels

we got married last weekD;


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sense of humor, intelligent, caring, affectionate, nice, physically attractive


----------



## pastels

asw12345 said:


> nice
> funny
> shy
> down to earth
> 
> thats about it


----------



## huh

Breathing, not obese, interested in me. Arguably the last criteria seems like the showstopper. Perhaps I'm setting the bar too high. I mean what about all those non-breathing girls I'm passing right over? :con


----------



## Reclusion

Brunette/Black hair
Athletic
Good fashion sense
Doesn't overdo makeup
Smart
Witty
Same sense of humor as me
Cute attitude
Gets shy around me
Bubbly/Outgoing
Trusts me
Isn't too clingy
Has a dirty side, and also a nerdy side
Looks good with a pony tail. (I don't know what it is with ponytails but they turn me into a horndog)
Brings out the best in me
Makes me happy
Loves me unconditionally

Aside from the last one, feels like i'm describing my ex. fuuuuu


----------



## Panicattakz

A bit of this lol..
http://www.goslingworkout.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/ben-roberts-smith-swim-729-420x0.jpg


----------



## Bluueyyy

breathes


----------



## Zoeyy

Whatever skin/eye/hair color
Taller than me
Smart
Funny 
Likes anime/manga and animals


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb

I had this dream, set in post-apo world.
I was somewhere underground with two women, just talking to them and one of them said that I need to choose one of them and they know which I'm going to choose because I don't want to hurt the other one ... Dunno why I'm posting this, I feel depressed because of it.

Anyway, dream girl
- Someone who will care for me and I could care for her
- Someone who could show me what's the "world out there" is, I'm not much of a outgoing person.
- Someone I could talk to, share my thoughts, etcetera, etcetera ...

God I hate my mind.


----------



## geese

dream guy: me
dream girl: pale


----------



## StarDude

PsyKat said:


> I don't like the idea of being with another person with the same problems.


That's why in reality a shy girl with SA would never want a shy guy with SA.


----------



## maybutterfly16

Tall, dark, and handsome
Funny
Nice
Understanding
Patient
Christian
Vegetarian


----------



## StarDude

omfgletmejoin said:


> *Extremely passive, has no say in anything we do. I decide everything
> *Only speaks when spoken to
> *Will obey me and do anything I want
> *Extremely troubled (daddy/mommy issues, gay rape victim, or family murdered while he was forced to watch)
> *Very clingy with low self esteem
> *Very hot and sexy, a bodybuilder but has to have a +9/10 face
> *Over 6'0. Anything less than that is a worthless and ugly loser
> *Rich (to buy me stuff so I don't have to work)
> *Has to act feminine and humiliate himself by wearing a dress if asked
> *Be willing to be walked by a leash in public
> *Be willing to sleep on the floor next to the bed I sleep on


I'm am/I can do all of these things except for the rich part since I'm still in college. 9/10 isn't that bad, eh?


----------



## Rich19

Appernance:
Long hair
glasses
Well equiped in the chest area:boogie

Equaly important
Personality:
Shy
Nice
Nerdy

So any girls matching this can u come knock on my door plz


----------



## Fruitcake

StarDude said:


> That's why in reality a shy girl with SA would never want a shy guy with SA.


That's not true at all. It might be uncommon but that doesn't mean they'd never want them. There are couples who met on here and both have SA.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

My dream girl is a system

Nice HD LED Super Screen
Sexy Graphics
Touch screen controller 
Playstation Logo
Fighting RPG Adventure game
Blow up adventure wild game
Trophies 
Voice recognition
Slim


----------



## tehuti88

StarDude said:


> That's why in reality a shy girl with SA would never want a shy guy with SA.


Never say never.

There ARE people out there who want such things. Not saying it's a good idea or that it'd work well, but such people with such preferences exist. People with EVERY kind of preference exist.

ETA: I see Fruitcake beat me to it.


----------



## Canucklehead

calichick


----------



## StarDude

tehuti88 said:


> Never say never.
> 
> There ARE people out there who want such things. Not saying it's a good idea or that it'd work well, but such people with such preferences exist. People with EVERY kind of preference exist.
> 
> ETA: I see Fruitcake beat me to it.


they probably are girls that would date guys with SA but they're already with extroverted guys.


----------



## quietly

personality: someone i can talk to about anything without feeling boring/bored.
open-minded.
somewhat of an artistic being maybe?

exterior: doesn't matter much as long as she isn't obese or looks like a burn-victim


----------



## Shadow2009

Short brown/black hair
Sleeve tattoo
Slim
About 5'8
Tanned

Enthusiastic
Caring
Honest


----------



## AwkBoy

omfgletmejoin said:


> *Extremely passive, has no say in anything we do. I decide everything
> *Only speaks when spoken to
> *Will obey me and do anything I want
> *Extremely troubled (daddy/mommy issues, gay rape victim, or family murdered while he was forced to watch)
> *Very clingy with low self esteem
> *Very hot and sexy, a bodybuilder but has to have a +9/10 face
> *Over 6'0. Anything less than that is a worthless and ugly loser
> *Rich (to buy me stuff so I don't have to work)
> *Has to act feminine and humiliate himself by wearing a dress if asked
> *Be willing to be walked by a leash in public
> *Be willing to sleep on the floor next to the bed I sleep on


That's some good trolling there, I like it.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

AwkBoy said:


> That's some good trolling there, I like it.


That person must be smoking some good joint to say all that.


----------



## EnthalpyH

Physically like Nicki Clyne from Battlestar Galactica:

http://www.probertencyclopaedia.com/photolib/people/Nicki Clyne (PD).jpg

I think personalities can be pretty complex, but I like girls that are science nerds and are adventurous (to balance out my timidity).


----------



## nycdude

Height doesn't matter too me.
White or brown girl, with brunette hair or black
Slim, or light extra baggage.
Nerdy looking type, cute looking.
Nice eye brows.
Shy quiet type, honest, smart, knows what she wants in life.
I am not asking for much


----------



## GD8

Personality wise - caring, quirky, a little nerdy, intelligent, supportive, love-driven, interesting, fun to be around, etc

Physically - I'm not picky at all but I'd prefer a girl under 5'8 since I'm 5'8, looks don't really matter much to me. I kinda have a thing for hipster girls though.


----------



## Freiheit

Don't have one anymore.


----------



## The Sorrow

She has to be:
-attractive
-studies something like medicine or mathematics or ... and will make a doctor in it or similar
-Catholic
-similar Interests


----------



## Lexortiz

guy or girl 
dark hair
light eyes
light complexion
full lips:clap
nice teeth 
great in bed :boogie
honest
down to earth 
funny :teeth
and an intellectual.


----------



## Farideh

in shape
6'1'' or 6'2''
brunette
light skin
and handsome too


----------



## Luka92

Personality-wise: Honest, intelligent, down to earth, a bit shy but not socially stupid like me. It would be great if she shared at least 50% of my interests. Looks-wise: face is the most important to me. And a long hair. I'm not very picky about the other physical features.


----------



## necrolust

just someone who can understand me lol


----------



## flarf

a screaming clear area with a wig


----------



## fonz

Meh,who cares. Not like I'm gonna have a chance with anyone ever anyway


----------



## nikolez

a nice quiet guy who would treat me with respect and is just ok with staying home watching movies/video games, and likes my family


----------



## Glambada

Personality:
Nice, quiet,
Laid back (makes you feel like there is nothing to worry about in the world)
Funny
Still a virgin
Artsy
Intelligent

Looks:
Eye level (5'7"-5'9")
Light skinned
A "diamond shaped" nose
Strong Jawline
In shape or really skinny
Symmetry eyes
Full lips


----------



## SStaanddarrd

Short (5'6 or shorter, kind of weird being as Im 6'4 but hey, i like what i like )
Long, dark hair
A few cute features ( the more the better!)
Can have good conversations with me and talk to me about anything
Loves me
Likes sex


----------



## SStaanddarrd

Oh yea and knowing how to cook is a huge bonus


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## januarygirl

If they can make me laugh then they win.
An active guy who will work out with me.
I think green and brown eyes are attractive.
Someone who is patient and stands up for me when needed.


----------



## TenYears

Very smart, intelligent...smarter than me
Sense of humor
Compassionate
Stunning, beautiful blue eyes
Blond hair
About 5 foot 6 inches tall
Athletic build, but lots and lots of curves
Amazing kisser
Absolutely amazing in bed
Great with kids
Loves to give hugs, loves to snuggle

Oh, wait...

That's my girlfriend, the one who died.

FML.

FML, FML, FML.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Looks:

Short black spikey hair
Deep brown eyes
Average body type

One of my ex boyfriends had these ^^^^

Personality:

Read my posts
Warm
Compassionate
Sensible
Romantic


----------



## Fukamushi

I don't know, I'd have to meet her.


----------



## ICat

agh chicks all want tall guys, my kind is doomed for extinction 

I want a girl who doesn't annoy me, which is a tough call


----------



## lkkxm

She's nice. We get along, share common interests, is not repulsive, and likes me. That is all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Soft voice
Likes to hold onto me
Lays her head on me while she is sleeping
Sweet and loving
Has a sexy little naughty side >: )
Isn't always suspicious of me, because she has no reason to be
Turns to me to comfort her
Is able to make up her mind about who she really wants


----------



## Thinkerbell

pastels said:


>


LOL ikr?


----------



## pythonesque

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


A pulse + a peen are all I ever wanted in a guy. Oh, and balls - both actual and proverbial ones.


----------



## steve holt

Just found out today that my crush is married. My old crush had a boyfriend and friend zoned me. So I've got nothing at the moment.


----------



## ImWeird

Siringo said:


> About 5'9
> Hairy
> Canadian
> Handsome
> Talks with his hands
> Plays piano
> Great taste in everything


<3 You damn stalker, you. :cuddle

Around 5'2"
Not so hairy
American
Super cute 
Wears glasses
Has the best tastes in everything from musics, to movies, to foods.
Can make me smile uncontrollably


----------



## ImWeird

steve holt said:


> just found out today that my crush is married. My old crush had a boyfriend and friend zoned me. So i've got nothing at the moment.


Steve Holt!


----------



## Ape in space

- Cute
- Sweet
- Compassionate
- Intelligent enough to be able to talk about the stuff I like talking about
- Good sense of humour (laughs easily, not rigid and doesn't get self-righteous about stuff)
- Likes hugs and likes spending a lot of time with me
- Likes going for long walks
- Damsel in distress (not a requirement, but should at least let me do SOME manly things for her)
- Doesn't think the things I do in my spare time are stupid (going on walks to weird places, reading up on all kinds of stuff, mapping out buildings and other areas, reading manuals, etc.)

Other things that aren't required but would be nice:
- wears glasses or would be willing to wear them sometimes for my amusement
- praises my manliness (e.g. feels my muscles and says stuff like 'Ooh you're so big and strong').


----------



## cousin corona

oddly

my dream girl is someone who has no interest in my history,background or past and has no interest in telling me hers

It something that will never happen but..eh.


----------



## falling down

whatever...


----------



## Fukamushi

ImWeird said:


> <3 You damn stalker, you. :cuddle
> 
> Around 5'2"
> Not so hairy
> American
> Super cute
> Wears glasses
> Has the best tastes in everything from musics, to movies, to foods.
> Can make me smile uncontrollably


----------



## the collector

Grec said:


> Can handle the amounts of love I'd shower her with


LoL, wud b nice for me too.
But from the lil experience I have and from what I've heard other guys say once you start giving a woman lots and lots of attention, they start backing away from u.


----------



## the collector

Kind-hearted
Funny
White/and or Latin
Blonde hair
Thick around the hips
Small waist
Spiritually-minded
Health conscious


----------



## suddentwist

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


Wow, that's deep.


----------



## pastels

stalks me 24/7
texts me 24/7 
admires me from a far oh 25/7 
and a male tht breathes


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I don't give a **** about looks. It's never bothered me in the past and I don't think physical attractiveness matters in the slightest. As for personality...that's my secret. But in the beginning I'll only let myself be interested in someone who I know isn't abusive or a liar. I know this seems pretty basic to most people, but it's not for me.


----------



## JillianLee

What? It's totally realistic.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

I actually met a woman that fit my ideal, about six months ago. I got a big crush and I'm still getting over it.

Short
Long brown hair
Dark eyes
Slightly over-weight
Lovely smile
Slightly shy
Warm personality
Smart
Nonjudgemental
Sweet


----------



## ThatGuy11200

I also have a thing for Indian women.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


lmaooooooo!


----------



## Socialanxiety11

I don't have one anymore.


----------



## Annvdb

pastels said:


>


LOL :teeth


----------



## Smoothie

I have a slightly crush on a guy that's a perfect guy.
Smart
Funny
Open Minded
Loyal to friends
Charismatic
Don't do drugs
A little shy
Good looking(really,it's not just me,all girls think he's handsome,mostly because he is not the justin bieber/tween idol type of prettyness.
He have a religion,he goes to his church every friday,participate in many things his church do,but respect others opinions and is not obssesed with it.
Tall,fair skin,curly brown hair and green eyes,normal body build for his age,I hate too skinny guys or underage guys who work out.
I would post a photo to show off but I think it would be disrespectful.

It's pretty much that,oh and also Tom Hiddleston and Bradley Cooper.Beside being good looking are down to earth, intelligent,funny guys that must be awesome to be at least friends with.Just watch interview with those two.


----------



## retepe94

Idk, it always changes
I would love a black woman with curves around the hips , smooth skin and a butt. And maybe even an afro.
I would like her to be:
Understanding
Strong
To click with me
Sexy
Strong minded
Confident

I really dont know much on what to say.


----------



## Sion

Allison Harvard :3


----------



## relatively not okay

Perceptive
Sensitive
Maybe a musician? haha
deep-feeling
grounded
family orientated
patient

Actually, I do like the sensitive musician type;s but I also like the hard-working, suit-wearing type... so idk now


----------



## arnie

pastels said:


> stalks me 24/7
> texts me 24/7
> admires me from a far oh 25/7
> and a male tht breathes


Edward Cullen?


----------



## pastels

arnie said:


> Edward Cullen?


no no and more no lol


----------



## arnie

Someone that doesn't care about society and wants to disappear from the world with me
Somewhat Nerdy
More interested in abstract things than friends or relationships.
A loner who is detached from the world and enjoys solitude.
Fantasy prone.
Slender, lithe and athletic body
Enjoys hiking in the great outdoors.
Somewhat tall: 5'6-5'8
Long silky hair
Cuddly, Clingy
Intelligent
Possibly some aspie traits.
Analytical
Agnostic
Very shy

INTP


----------



## Uffdaa

If somebody makes my heart race I mostly can't reciprocate even when they try to approach me or flirt with me I'm paralyzed. 

Recently somebody I found very attractive was trying to approach me but you know I just make everything so DIFFICULT. 

If Mr. Perfect dude showed up it wouldn't matter because I CAN'T HANDLE it anyways. Emotional problems. Introversion. Whatever.

If life started going really really good I would be worried. I'm worried now but if things were great I would naturally need to worry about that also.


----------



## Nono441

- Not too short, not too tall, perhaps a couple cm less than me (so ~1m65)
- Pretty girl but not in the conventional sense (i.e. attractive only to me, haha)
- Intelligent and able to speak for herself
- Brunette or redhead
- Caring and affectionate;trustful and loyal
- Confident, without SA, but still a bit shy
- Tan skin, not cream pale but not too dark either
- Sense of humour
- Doesn't bite her nails
- Not religious, or if she is, doesn't try to convert me every waking moment
- I like lots of hair, but any length is ok at long as I can still play with it
- Glasses would be nice too
- A bunch of other stuff I can't be bothered to remember

I think physical attraction is important but not as much as how you get along with the other person. I mean, even if you love someone emotionally, if his/her appearance makes you vomit blood on the floor, it's not going to work out in the end.


----------



## Nono441

Uffdaa said:


> If life started going really really good I would be worried. I'm worried now but if things were great I would naturally need to worry about that also.


Whenever I feel really good, and am very productive or whatnot, there is invariably a catastrophe waiting for me on the next day. It's like whoever is pulling my strings decided to give me a break, then changed his mind and punishes me for having fun, lol.


----------



## PeopleScareMe

Someone who is very understanding/sensitive.
A deep, analytical thinker.
Doesn't desire to be surrounded by friends/people all the time.
Introspective. 
A good conversationalist.
Genuine, of good character and strong morals.
Open minded.
Lives a good lifestyle; not a partier.
Somewhat tall.

As far as physical aspects go, I obviously don't really have an image in my mind. While phsycial attraction is important to some degree, I am more concerned with mental/emotional connection when seeking out my "dream" partner.


----------



## PeopleScareMe

Hmm.. forgot:

Affectionate and loving
Open, honest and trustworthy


----------



## sorrwel

Someone who loves me. :3


----------



## ravens

My dream girl is someone that would want me.


----------



## TheFather

Dream lover, where are you? 
With a love, oh so true? 
Cause I want, a girl, 
To call, my own. 
I wanna dream lover, 
So I don't have to dream alone. 

I think that excerpt from a song sums it up nicely.


----------



## mdiada

Tall, dark hair, stocky, great eyes and smile. Good sense of humor, someone who gets me and puts up with my mood swings. Someone who loves hugs and kisses, who has a good job, wants babies and wants to get married and spend forever with me. Awesome possom, my sonny. :b


----------



## laurenxox

Preferably older nice eyes and can make me laugh


----------



## AceEmoKid

-Creative
-Open minded
-Committed
-CUDDLY! (what is up with me lately??? lol)
-Self sufficient
-Humorous and not afraid to be weird/be spontaneous/look idiotic in front of me
-Has something going for them that they're passionate about
-Has ability to see situations from many different angles, not too quick to judge
-Somewhat intelligent. Hopefully smarter than me cus I'm dumb and would **** everything up if I ever had future plans like a house with them or something 
-Many more things but I'm too lazy to come up with them now.

Physically: slender, fit, or average body type. Cuteness is a plus! 

NOTE: Coming up with the positive assets was easy. Deal breakers, however....I could go on forever about those. XD


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Someone who is slightly different from the rest.
Caring and compassionate.
Isn't selfish.
Doesn't act like she is better than other people.
Doesn't have an entitlement complex.
Having SA is okay as long as she becomes comfortable and communicates well with me.
Doesn't mind going on random adventures with me.
Likes the outdoors.
Doesn't have a problem with my hobbies, cuz I'm not changing them.
Doesn't mind big dogs.
Doesn't mind that I can be overly affectionate and that I like to hug and kiss a bit much for a guy.
I don't have a specific preference for looks. Just as long as I find you cute, then that is good enough.


----------



## Cyclonic

Shorter than me, probably around 4 to 6" shorter or so
Brunette
Green Eyes
Don't mind a little weight, as long as it looks good
Great legs
Loves driving around for no reason
Kind of a careless attitude, pays attention to the important issues, but doesn't give a **** about the small stuff
Loves metal and trance
Don't care about smoking or not
Knows everything about the Stargate TV series inside and out (it's the one thing I can talk about for hours, especially with someone who knows)
Loves math
Cuddles
Part time sports fan
Would be awesome if she could draw, seeing as I can't
Loves walking around random cities when it's warm out
As smart or smarter than me
Non-religious (would prefer atheist but not a big deal, just as long as she isn't a religious freak)
Social liberal
Loves dancing and dance clubs
Should be generally a kind person, with maybe a little edge
Can support herself financially


I'm going to stop now, because this girl doesn't exist, has never existed, and will never exist. But hey, it's a dream.


----------



## Pure Maniak

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


lmao that is funny


----------



## lost91

Why is this in the frustrations forum thing?


----------



## Christian S

Personality traits:

Timid / Shy / Introverted
Anxious perhaps
Quiet, but talkative around me
Fairly intelligent
Mature
Playful
Deep
Romantic
Affectionate
Passionate
Kinky
Mostly submissive, but dominant sometimes
High sex drive
Likes alot of hugs and cuddles
Doesn't want kids
Doesn't drink alot or party

Physical traits:

Same height or shorter than me, (5'6 or less)
Slim
Long or medium length hair
Not fussed by hair colour as long as it's natural... Though ginger is my favourite.
No tattoos
No piercings - ears and maybe nose are exceptions
Doesn't wear makeup


----------



## pudding

Kind
Gentle
Loyal
Good sense of humor/appreciates my sense of humor
Nice voice
Likes a variety music genres
Kind of dorky/nerdy 
Can cook, haha

but eh, beggars can't be choosers XP


----------



## bazinga

Cute, friendly, loving, understanding. That's about all I need.


----------



## godhelpme2

most importantly someone i can completely trust and someone who is _always_ going to be there for me. unconditional love. but really, I've had enough liars/bs'ers in one lifetime now


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

Tall
Builtish for guys, and chubby for girls
Gentle
Kind
Quiet
Trustworthy
Reliable
Considerate
Affectionate
Can laugh at themselves
Open minded
Thoughtful
Smart
Protective
Eloquent when necessary
Comfortable expressing themselves

I'm convinced these people don't exist in 3D though.


----------



## Moochie

Personality :
Kind
Willing to help others
Isn't scared too easily 
Likes horror/gore like me :3
Enjoys dog sports
Loves animals, not just dogs and cats.. Nothing is cuter than a guy holding a chicken n.n
Has experience with farms/ranches
Intelligence
Will take care of me
Has a good future ahead of him.. Ya need money for animal feed, it isn't cheap
Likes traveling/exploring/hiking/camping/etc
A little perverted too, but has self control and knows when to be mature
Will take me on horse rides/teach me how to ride horses :3

Appearance:
Hazel eyes :]
Tan skin or at least not pale
Tall, my height 5'7" or taller
A clean guy, showers often/washes his face/wears deodorant/shaves
I like brown hair on men, but I'll go for blue eyed blonde too~
Dresses appropriately/he should not be wearing jeans tighter than mine 
Short hair and CLEAN no oily hair :s
As for body type, average but fit is good. I'm kind of slim/thin and I don't want a guy as thin as I or a bony fella, he needs muscle and I do like abs.. I don't want someone too big either. Just right. Huge body builder muscles are a turn off and bones are a turn off. Just some average country boy :] Who hopefully likes asian women ._.
I don't mind tattoos/piercings. I ain't going anywhere near penis piercings though.. Sorry but I'm not into that!
I'm usually attracted to white guys but it can vary. My dream guy is a mix like me though. It's the facial structure that really gets me. Kind of like Channing Tatum's face or Chris Hemsworth's


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

makes me laugh
belives in god
strong arms
loves me 
faithfull
succesfull
likes to hug and snuggle
romantic
a lil dorky 
gives me lots of attention
tall


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Almost perfect girl ? The mind from my first gf and the body from my second gf


----------



## Zg516

A girl whose down with underground hiphop and art.
Someone I can hold a conversation with more than an hour.
A girl with empathy.
A girl who has been through alot (not boyfriends,I mean family situations and stuff) usually these type of girls know how hard life can get sometimes.
Beautiful.
But those standards are quite high for me I guess,but that'd be my dream girl,for now keep dreaming,i'll try to seek,eventually


----------



## shammie

Helen-ie.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Someone who adores me.

Not dependent on me. Okay, I'll give her money, but I don't want someone who needs me because that's creepy.

Not afraid to be weird.

Enjoys my cooking.

Capable of using equivocate and lithosphere and other words like that in a sentence.

Curious.



Moochie said:


> Personality :
> Kind
> Willing to help others
> Isn't scared too easily
> Likes horror/gore like me :3
> Enjoys dog sports
> Loves animals, not just dogs and cats.. Nothing is cuter than a guy holding a chicken n.n
> Has experience with farms/ranches
> Intelligence
> Will take care of me
> Has a good future ahead of him.. Ya need money for animal feed, it isn't cheap
> Likes traveling/exploring/hiking/camping/etc
> A little perverted too, but has self control and knows when to be mature
> Will take me on horse rides/teach me how to ride horses :3
> 
> Appearance:
> Hazel eyes :]
> Tan skin or at least not pale
> Tall, my height 5'7" or taller
> A clean guy, showers often/washes his face/wears deodorant/shaves
> I like brown hair on men, but I'll go for blue eyed blonde too~
> Dresses appropriately/he should not be wearing jeans tighter than mine
> Short hair and CLEAN no oily hair :s
> As for body type, average but fit is good. I'm kind of slim/thin and I don't want a guy as thin as I or a bony fella, he needs muscle and I do like abs.. I don't want someone too big either. Just right. Huge body builder muscles are a turn off and bones are a turn off. Just some average country boy :] Who hopefully likes asian women ._.
> I don't mind tattoos/piercings. I ain't going anywhere near penis piercings though.. Sorry but I'm not into that!
> I'm usually attracted to white guys but it can vary. My dream guy is a mix like me though. It's the facial structure that really gets me. Kind of like Channing Tatum's face or Chris Hemsworth's


I grew up on a farm and it is a lot less fun than you think. Chickens are impotent little velociraptors who curse evolution for taking away their ability to maim and kill. They also poop everywhere as revenge.

Goats are honest mammals and generally superior, except the males.


----------



## pastels

has skin


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Love is a 2 way street sweetheart 
It's not all about you.


----------



## Thinkerbell

Smart
Funny/fun
Tall
Not fat
Not pale
Curly hair
Dark features
Confident
Alpha male
Rich
Well endowed
Descendent of royalty, or at least of high social status, whatever that means.


----------



## shammie

Has a body.

Pulse optional.


----------



## Bluetears12

Funny
Smart
Likes to read books
A little shy
Likes to cuddle a lot
Very affectionate
Someone who can deal with my sensitive feelings
A little kinky 
Give me a lot of attention (I'm an attention *****. )
Doesn't smoke
Drinks occasionally
Loves to sing, even if he is not very good
A good listener
Someone who isn't super skinny but i don't care if they are super chubby either
Taller than 5'1
Eyes, hair, and skin doesn't matter to me


----------



## pastels

shammie said:


> Has a body.
> 
> Pulse optional.


to my calculations were a matched made in heaven


----------



## Moochie

MachineSupremacist said:


> Someone who adores me.
> 
> Not dependent on me. Okay, I'll give her money, but I don't want someone who needs me because that's creepy.
> 
> Not afraid to be weird.
> 
> Enjoys my cooking.
> 
> Capable of using equivocate and lithosphere and other words like that in a sentence.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I grew up on a farm and it is a lot less fun than you think. Chickens are impotent little velociraptors who curse evolution for taking away their ability to maim and kill. They also poop everywhere as revenge.
> 
> Goats are honest mammals and generally superior, except the males.


Noo! Chickens are fun! I love mine :3 I have over 60 but gonna down size soon. Some are nicer than others though.. My mom's pet duck comes to her when she calls her too. I love poultry :] Except pheasants and geese...


----------



## Moochie

pastels said:


> has skin


My pet fish has skin.. His name is Dennis and he is quite lonely ;-;
Actually I have no idea whether or not Dennis is a boy or girl, I bought him from Petsmart and he's been living for a year or so. Everything else [as in fish] I buy from there dies so he's pretty special lol. Countless guppies have died ... May have been eaten though by other fish


----------



## 50piecesteve

My dream girl is blonde, she gets my humor. Shes quirky, fun, beautiful and she works hard and she will be home in 30 min <3 K.K.


----------



## Moochie

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Love is a 2 way street sweetheart
> It's not all about you.


I can take care of people too :] I can make all the goats milk soap/lotion my future hubby will ever want! Oh my gosh, I just thought of the perfect trait, a guy who won't be :sus about my weirdness. People think I'm crazy when I'm at parks poking slugs and asking to take them home lol. They're so squishy~


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Moochie said:


> I can take care of people too :] I can make all the goats milk soap/lotion my future hubby will ever want! Oh my gosh, I just thought of the perfect trait, a guy who won't be :sus about my weirdness. People think I'm crazy when I'm at parks poking slugs and asking to take them home lol. They're so squishy~


I don't know if this is just me? But I consider weirdness a plus. I actually used to play with snails, I find them more interesting. Forget that lotion, it's all about cheese. Us men have no need for lotion :bah <---- I feel like I just set myself up for a joke there :/


----------



## pastels

ya did^^ but ill keep it to myself

oh and any guy that is broke as **** is defiantly a turn on


----------



## Thinkerbell

Moochie said:


> I can take care of people too :] I can make all the goats milk soap/lotion my future hubby will ever want! Oh my gosh, I just thought of the perfect trait, a guy who won't be :sus about my weirdness. People think I'm crazy when I'm at parks poking slugs and asking to take them home lol. They're so squishy~


That post was directed at you, eh? Lemme peruse this thread to see if any similar comments were directed toward the allegedly not picky gender....


----------



## nervesofjello

Asian
introverted
sense of humor
into fitness
not a smoker
not more than an occasional drinker
ok with pot/psychedellics
likes gardening
likes art/culture
likes to travel
likes the outdoors/camping/fishing/stargazing
has good taste in movies/music
can cook with me
likes to read
likes solitude/understands alone time
kinky
spontaneous
wants 2 kids, no more or less
likes rural/farm life, possibly off the grid and self-sufficient


----------



## thephantommenace

She'd have to be dominate because I'm a wimp. She'd probably have to ask me out because I wouldn't have the guts. Unfortunately most women prefer alpha males instead of men they can beat up.


----------



## Epimetheus

Tall, with a mild tan. Grey eyes, golden hair, the works. Optimistic, humorous and not afraid to speak her mind.

Unfortunately, I met this such girl, and I am lost at sea without her.


----------



## soupbasket

Genuinely kind. Hardworking. Reasonable. Trustworthy. Honest. Motivated. Humorous. Conscienctious. Respectful.

Pretty lucky to have met someone like this.


----------



## enfield

nervesofjello said:


> Asian
> introverted
> sense of humor
> into fitness
> not a smoker
> not more than an occasional drinker
> ok with pot/psychedellics
> likes gardening
> likes art/culture
> likes to travel
> likes the outdoors/camping/fishing/stargazing
> has good taste in movies/music
> can cook with me
> likes to read
> likes solitude/understands alone time
> kinky
> spontaneous
> wants 2 kids, no more or less
> likes rural/farm life, possibly off the grid and self-sufficient


'

i am interested in living off grid too. there is a whole eco-village network as it turns out. http://ena.ecovillage.org/.


----------



## littleturtle

a girl who genuinely just cares for me... and would hurt to see me cry...

perky tits, firm ***, and a pretty face would be cherry on the cake though...


----------



## buklti

Can make a mean sandwich and Jameson on the rocks. Oh yeah.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Moochie said:


> Noo! Chickens are fun! I love mine :3 I have over 60 but gonna down size soon. Some are nicer than others though.. My mom's pet duck comes to her when she calls her too. I love poultry :] Except pheasants and geese...


I've also raised geese and they weren't that bad. The barn cats would cuddle up with them when it got cold enough, which was cute. They were Pilgrims.

Turkeys were also not bad. Still mini-velociraptors at times, but at least we didn't have the commercial white ones with no brains. Ours flew.

You would also be allowed a couple of araucana chickens because they were interesting, relatively intelligent and independent, and everybody loves Dr. Seuss eggs.


----------



## Benjo

nervesofjello said:


> *Asian*
> introverted
> sense of humor
> *into fitness*
> *not a smoker*
> *not more than an occasional drinker*
> ok with pot/psychedellics
> *likes gardening*
> likes art/culture
> *likes to travel*
> *likes the outdoors/camping/fishing/stargazing*
> has good taste in movies/music
> *can cook with me
> likes to read*
> *likes solitude/understands alone time*
> kinky
> spontaneous
> wants 2 kids, no more or less
> *likes rural/farm life, possibly off the grid and self-sufficient*


oh u describe my dream girl very well :roll
im dreaming to live a life in a rural area with only my girl...someday


----------



## CrimsonRaven

Taller than me (I'm 5'5, so thats not an issue)
Dark hair, preferabbly a mohawk but it's not required
Tattoos, like covering him all over. The more the merrier
Piercings, though not really required
Funny, preferabbly with a dark sense of humor
Not controlling or sexist (I shouldn't have to put that, but after my last boyfriend...)
Likes me for me, SA and all


----------



## Nefury

has a slight interest in me


----------



## Barette

I guess I'm unusual, I don't have a dream guy. I'd like a real guy.


----------



## darkparadise

.


----------



## dawn marie

The perfect guy for me would:
-understand and connect with me on a deeper level
-love me for exactly who I am
-be affectionate and cuddly
-be adventurous and spontaneous 
-know when to be serious, and have a serious side
-be open minded
-be passionate about something in their life
-be smart/intellectual
-give me space to grow as an individual
-be self-sufficient
-be down to earth adn realistic
-be a little different from the rest
-be very kind
-like dogs and the outdoors
-a country boy
-okay, this is getting too long.


----------



## vanishingpt

I don't really have a list per se, for me it's just about meeting more people and accepting whatever traits or flaws they have. If I happen to like their personality, I'll go for them. There's different types of guys and I'm not just attracted to one single type. I think if I had a list, a lot of guys would fall really short of it and my options would just be too narrow.

If I had to though, an essential quality is that he has a good heart and is a good person. Not just an average kind of person but someone who would still do what's right even when everyone else isn't. I find that to be a very admirable trait.


----------



## Moochie

Thinkerbell said:


> That post was directed at you, eh? Lemme peruse this thread to see if any similar comments were directed toward the allegedly not picky gender....


No it wasn't but I felt like making a reply. I can reply too >_>


----------



## Moochie

MachineSupremacist said:


> I've also raised geese and they weren't that bad. The barn cats would cuddle up with them when it got cold enough, which was cute. They were Pilgrims.
> 
> Turkeys were also not bad. Still mini-velociraptors at times, but at least we didn't have the commercial white ones with no brains. Ours flew.
> 
> You would also be allowed a couple of araucana chickens because they were interesting, relatively intelligent and independent, and everybody loves Dr. Seuss eggs.


Oh yeah I have easter eggers, they lay green blue eggs. My rouen ducks lay huge green eggs too. I'm getting of them though because they make too much noise. I've never owned a rumpless araucana or an ameraucana, I'm happy with my EEs. I have 2 turkeys too, a blue slate hen and an eastern wild tom, next year when mating season comes around I want babies! Lots and lots of babies! :troll


----------



## Unknown88

I don't really have a physical type. Mentally though I like someone who can make me laugh and keep up with my weird sense of humour. Someone who can accept me for who I am, weird flaws and all. Who can be both silly and intelligent, who I can trust, who isn't "traditional" and is ok with not having children. Who is open minded and respectful to those who are different. Someone who is a real good person.

I just want to be genuinely loved and respected really.


----------



## pineapplebun

vanishingpt said:


> I don't really have a list per se, for me it's just about meeting more people and accepting whatever traits or flaws they have. If I happen to like their personality, I'll go for them. There's different types of guys and I'm not just attracted to one single type. I think if I had a list, a lot of guys would fall really short of it and my options would just be too narrow.
> 
> If I had to though, an essential quality is that he has a good heart and is a good person. Not just an average kind of person but someone who would still do what's right even when everyone else isn't. I find that to be a very admirable trait.


This. I don't really have a particular type, I like what I like as I see it. And I completely agree with the last part. It is very essential that a guy is a genuinely good person with a good heart that would do no wrong, like resorting to petty revenge despite what others do. I see it as a sign of maturity and integrity. Nor would I be interested in someone whose bent on always being right, one-upping you, or resorting to intentionally hurting you because you unintentionally upset them. Also, he must be honest with me (this includes white lies, half-truths, omissions) unless he wishes to lose my respect and trust. Once that happens, I would never believe a single word uttered. And of course being faithful/committed.


----------



## ulecka13

Loves me for who I am.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Doesn't do drugs. Girls who do drugs are a huge turn-off for me.


----------



## TangoTiger

1


----------



## Moochie

My *dream *girl by the way would either be Scarlett Johansson or Adriana Lima. Leaning towards more Scarlett though n.n
Nothing wrong with being picky on this thread, it is titled describe your *dream *guy/girl. Don't be so modest people.. Come on, who is your fantasy prince charming or princess? My blonde friend's dream guy is Kim Hyung Joong. I don't blame her but he's another Korean with a plastic face.. Eh


----------



## sas111

Invisable


----------



## Bubble123

My dream guy (I met him two times. I was a bit immature at the time)

Hair~
. Dark brunette
. Curly hair
. Shaggy hairstyle

Eyes~ 
. Dark brown

Body(clothes too)~
. Tall
. skinnyish, but toned








. Wears dress shirts that are SO hot!!! (Fancy kind of style)

Personality~
. He's a gentleman(holds the door open for me, says I look nice, says excuse me, and all the gentlemen ways that NO guys do)
. Really mature(might not be a good thing cuz I'm not mature)
. Can be fun sometimes(I admit, not very funny, but I laugh anyways cuz at least he's trying)
Summary~
. HE IS MY DREAM GUY!!! (A gentleman, nice, goodlooking, and caring)


----------



## Feliciaxx

I personally dont care for looks as long as that person looks well put together...sooo that being said, personality wise he would have to be sweet, funny ( cause i always like to laugh  ) charismatic and just my bestfriend !


----------



## quietly

at the age of five she slit her wrists


----------



## bitoqueen

First and foremost, someone who is understanding as well as my best friend, I want someone that I can be myself around  Someone I don't have to try hard to impress and someone I can come to and tell how I feel in the happiest and worsts of times. Someone I can rely and someone who always makes me smile when I see him and a very romantic by the side  That's really what I look for in a guy. As long as he has these qualities well, that's enough for me to fall in love.

In regards to looks (he doesn't have to have all these qualities but it would be nice if he had at least one of them) hahaha.

-tall
-slim
-light medium/long hair (preferably red or blonde )
-I think freckles are attractive on a guy :X
-Introverted
-Creative
-Nerdy


----------



## Eschara

Angelina jolie or Marilyn Monroe. Just everything about them.


----------



## anxious dreamer

-Intelligent
-Ambitious
-Very sexual, maybe a little kinky
-Introverted
-Nerdy
-Loves to eat a lot
-At least somewhat clingy

If anyone reading this meets most/all of these criteria, please send me a PM and marry me.


----------



## GD8

anxious dreamer said:


> -Intelligent
> -Ambitious
> -Very sexual, maybe a little kinky
> -Introverted
> -Nerdy
> -Loves to eat a lot
> -At least somewhat clingy
> 
> If anyone reading this meets most/all of these criteria, please send me a PM and marry me.


I'm so lame that if your location said south florida I probably actually would have lmao


----------



## Paliacci

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


I know that feeling!

Female, lovely smile, sense of humour, actually likes me.

Everything else is just a bonus.

Outgoing and fun, but also comfortable being queit and chilled out.
Open minded
Imaginative
Fairly left wing but it's not essential
Preferably not a dieter in any way
Comfortable with who she is
Not using me as a substitute for anyone she'd rather be with
Something about her that's a little wrong. I'd like to be there for her for something, I don't know what but a girl who's so perfect she wouldn't actually need me for anything...I don't know...
Open to talk about things in an honest, pragmatic way
Not fickle
Not jelous
Not one of those girls you see in couples who are always sniping at each other.
Sincere
Good attention span
Openly affectionate
Shares some of my weird/rarer interests but also has other interests that I don't get. Conflict can be good.
Part of me wants a loner because she'd need me, but that's narcissistic. Another part of me wants her to be busy and active, I prefer that part.

Physically it's different. I've totally fallen for short, busty girls with bright, crazy hair. I've fallen equally hard for tall, sultry, elegant slender girls with dark hair.

I'd like a girl eye to eye with me, but there's something hawt about short girls too. So long as she's not taller than me which isn't a problem because I'm 6 foot+

Infact, a picture is worth a thousan words....


----------



## gof22

Intelligent.
Kind, compassionate, and understanding.
Nerdy/Geeky, likes Anime, and Video Games.
Has a good sense of humor
A bit clingy but also ambitious and able to stand on her own.
physical (Not sex wise, more liking hugs, being held, and cuddling).


----------



## CoastalSprite

My current crush, with an extra three inches in height and fifteen pounds or so.


----------



## ImSorry

A woman with a little weight on her. I love muffin tops. :boogie A woman who likes video games, comics, punk music, anime, etc.(not necessarily all those things but a couple would be great) Someone who is actually open minded and doesn't just say she is. Someone who likes to touch, like cuddle, kiss, lay next to each other. I love women who have something that makes them unique. I'm not really sure how to explain. Maybe like really really red hair, tattoos, piercings, a different sounding voice, a sense of style you may not see in magazines. Pretty much something she can say is "her thing". I also like a woman how enjoys helping others, or has motherly caring tendencies. Someone who I can always be honest with and not be scared of being judged. Ugh that sounds like a lot, maybe I want to much and that's why I'm still alone. :cry


----------



## Andrew4

She doesn't have to quite be like physically this.......but you know......close


----------



## chickenfett

I will probably fall in love with the first girl who initiates a conversation with me.


----------



## ImSorry

anxious dreamer said:


> -Intelligent
> -Ambitious
> -Very sexual, maybe a little kinky
> -Introverted
> -Nerdy
> -Loves to eat a lot
> -At least somewhat clingy
> 
> If anyone reading this meets most/all of these criteria, please send me a PM and marry me.


Will you accept a ring made from beautiful ribbons until I graduate college. :b


----------



## ImSorry

gof22 said:


> Intelligent.
> Kind, compassionate, and understanding.
> Nerdy/Geeky, likes Anime, and Video Games.
> Has a good sense of humor
> A bit clingy but also ambitious and able to stand on her own.
> physical (Not sex wise, more liking hugs, being held, and cuddling).


Hehe I was thinking to myself hey someone who wants some of the same things, until I found out we are looking for the same thing....... a woman. Your avatar and the fact this forum is full of nerdy girls threw me off. :haha


----------



## BackToThePast

Intelligent, Creative, Understanding, Passionate, Affectionate, Loyal.

And most of all, someone who's able to push me to my limits and help me discover a previously unknown but positive side of me.

I can keep dreaming.


----------



## movingpictures

just a girl who cares for me and I care for me and won't hurt me like all the ohter girls I've been with. also intelligent


----------



## IdontMind

Someone who looks you in the eye and completely understands what you are feeling.

Not sure I ever met one of those.

Warm hugs are a bonus too.


----------



## joey22099

Is not a boy.


----------



## Moochie

I like women that look like this 
















JUST KIDDING. Heh... :teeth Dream guy is this


----------



## Moochie

I actually like Melvin from The Toxic Avenger, I wonder where the actor is now...


----------



## gof22

ImSorry said:


> Hehe I was thinking to myself hey someone who wants some of the same things, until I found out we are looking for the same thing....... a woman. Your avatar and the fact this forum is full of nerdy girls threw me off. :haha


Sorry. I just really like Hanako from Katawa Shoujo. Your link avatar is awesome.


----------



## AK32

My ideal guy is someone who has a good since of humor, who is kind and respectful. The thing is I've already met this guy, but sadly he was already spoken for.


----------



## Antoniio

*physical appearance is the least important but not too snkinny, 
to be open minded, 
loyal, 
sincere, 
prefer to stay inside than take walks, 
smart, 
speaks english or romanian, 
wants loots of sex... :um*


----------



## Antoniio

ohh and want's to laugh alot, cuz i love making my girlfriend laugh even if she's sad or allready happy


----------



## Darkthunder

>Thinks positively 
>nice, funny
>decently smart
>bit geeky
>cute


----------



## Peace106

my dream guy is someone who is genuinely interested in me, and gets my sense of humor (or at least thinks it's cute). Looks aren't the most important thing. On a scale of 1 to 10 . . . I think i'd settle for a 4.5 lol. 

A big deal breaker would be a lack of chemistry between the 2 of us.


----------



## thekp

4ft 11
tight shaved *****
virgin
willing to be my sex slave
doesnt speak a lick of english
totally dependent on me for everything


----------



## Solid Croft

Just want someone to love


----------



## cosmicslop

they do the things they do that reminds me of my lexus coup
must be a football coach 
runs their hands through my fro
gives me that toot toot so i can them that beep beep


----------



## thebadshepard

thekp said:


> 4ft 11
> tight shaved *****
> virgin
> willing to be my sex slave
> doesnt speak a lick of english
> totally dependent on me for everything


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LOLOLOLOLOL

That was ****ing hilarious IM SRS


----------



## missfoxymoon

never thought about it x'D I dont really know what " my type" is lol


----------



## ImSorry

gof22 said:


> Sorry. I just really like Hanako from Katawa Shoujo. Your link avatar is awesome.


Ah, don't be sorry. It was my fault. Thank you very much though, I am a huge LoZ fan. :b


----------



## tario

Perfect girlfriend would be someone I could talk to about anything really. She would accept my hobbies for what they are, and vice versa. Take interest in each other, not just some relationship to fill some void. Open to several things, takes interest in music, like video games. Don`t really have a certain form I have to fill really, I know it when I feel it basically. Pretty open minded about it. But a strict no no to the classic bimbo who fits the stereotype. Man I met a lot of them and even tried...I can`t. I actually feel physical pain from that ****


----------



## Cnidaria

-Tall, I love tall guys so much it's not even funny :no Solidly tall, not lanky though. 6' would be nice, but less is alright, as long as I can still wear heels and be shorter. I'm 5'4, not too much of an ask 
-Must have a good sense of humour. Funny is hot. Also not too serious about anything, because I'm not and people that take life too seriously always seem dull.
-Intelligent, preferably studying/educated in a different subject to me. I'm totally fine with him being smarter than me as long as he's not arrogant about it.
-Has interests in a variety of things. They can be similar or different to my interests, as long as something overlaps. Not too sports obsessed though.
-A generally balanced person, who likes socialising and partying, but not too much. Someone who I can just relax and talk to, and can have drunken adventures with! 
-Is attracted to me. Perhaps this is a given and it may be too much to ask, but my dream guy would think I'm hot. Really really hot. Or at least mildly hot.
-Could be summoned at my whim for sexual acts. This is why the above point is important, so that all parties involved are satisfied with the arrangement :yes

Only the top and bottom two points are important though, I don't have a 'dream guy' per se. Why create an unrealistic ideal that no man could match?


----------



## anxious dreamer

thekp said:


> 4ft 11
> tight shaved *****
> virgin
> willing to be my sex slave
> doesnt speak a lick of english
> totally dependent on me for everything


:lol


----------



## falling down

thekp said:


> 4ft 11
> tight shaved *****
> virgin
> willing to be my sex slave
> doesnt speak a lick of english
> totally dependent on me for everything





thebadshepard said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> That was ****ing hilarious IM SRS





anxious dreamer said:


> :lol


I concur. :lol


----------



## vitaminu100

nice, funny, able to discuss philosophical/abstract things but not too intellectual, taller than me, easy-going, understanding


----------



## JRB7793

Likes to cook
Nice body
Smiles often
Says yes sir
****ty
Likes to get on her knees if you know what I mean


----------



## JRB7793

anxious dreamer said:


> -Intelligent
> -Ambitious
> -Very sexual, maybe a little kinky
> -Introverted
> -Nerdy
> -Loves to eat a lot
> -At least somewhat clingy
> 
> If anyone reading this meets most/all of these criteria, please send me a PM and marry me.


Awwwh yeah. That's hot


----------



## Andres124

My dream girl:
-Shy
-Skinny/petite
-Blonde
-blue or green eyes
-Honest
-Nice
-Down to Earth
-Loyal


----------



## Glass Child

They would need to be able to make me laugh... and draw and play videogames with me. Cuddle and treat me like a princess. I'd really love that.

But at the same time, they would need to be able to be intelligent and be kind to other people. I cannot tolerate others who constantly are just arrogant and have no regard for the feelings of others. Otherwise no lover of mine needs to be too handsome or attractive for me to adore them for their personality.

They would have to like animals too, I'd really love to have a dog when I grow up. I've always wanted a German Shepard.

They also can't be only attracted to me for my looks or because they think I'm "sexy". That pretty much just turns me off from the beginning.

Weird requirements I know haha, but that's my opinion.


----------



## JRB7793

restinfish said:


> by the way if you are my description please hit on me


Hey baby


----------



## TheTraveler

An old fashioned guy when it comes to courting. Modern when It comes to me having a career. Loves me and is charming. Not into sex a lot. Sorry but guys aren't built to seduce with their um equipment. Never goes back on their word. I wold die for a guy like that.


----------



## Mandachii

To be honest I don't really have a preference looks-wise. I mean yeah, I guess I'd want him to be cute, but to be honest thats not as important to me as having a goofy personality. I feel like if I'm going to be in a long-term relationship with somebody and eventually marry them, then they have to have a good sense of humor.  I've found out that if I'm around somebody like that, it's easier for me to get along with them and learn not to take myself too seriously. 

Also, they have to be genuinely interested in me. Liking the same interests as me is also a plus (anime, video games, disney, basically all the geeky stuff). I'd like for them to be taller than me too, but I guess that's not too much to ask considering how I'm 4"11 and most people are taller than me anyways. :X


----------



## kuhan1923

I find too many different types of girls attractive.


----------



## lamboftartary

A femme boy slathered in makeup who likes the same music/styles as I do or something.
there are so many beautiful women, but not all of them want a girlfriend


----------



## afff

What a surprise that majority of females here used "tall" to describe their dream guy.

sarcasm.


----------



## 1134

Blonde, blue-eyed, cute, toned (personality->who cares)


----------



## SilentLyric

afff said:


> What a surprise that majority of females here used "tall" to describe their dream guy.
> 
> sarcasm.


most guys are taller than girls. it's not an issue.


----------



## afff

SilentLuke said:


> most guys are taller than girls. it's not an issue.


 + heels think again.


----------



## cosmicslop

ChampagneYear said:


> they do the things they do that reminds me of my lexus coup
> must be a football coach
> runs their hands through my fro
> gives me that toot toot so i can them that beep beep


I still have the best description


----------



## wmu'14

She is exactly like me, only pretty.


----------



## SilentLyric

afff said:


> + heels think again.


girls don't wear heels everywhere.


----------



## IdontMind

Anyone who I'd make a connection with. Someone that I could genuinely share feelings with. I know attraction has to be there but lately I've noticed that just sharing a smile with somebody is quite amazing.


----------



## mlineguy

dream girls are only as real as dreams... so what's the point.


----------



## afff

SilentLuke said:


> girls don't wear heels everywhere.


 LOL


----------



## SVIIC

PsyKat said:


> I don't like the idea of being with another person with the same problems. To me it seems like the anxiety would only play off each other and not much progress would be made. One of you needs to be the strength.


I think this is a big thing too.

Though maybe less directly about problems, but more in the sense that...

It's nice, and important, to have things in common with someone... but you definitely don't want to have TOO much in common... or there's really no point in being with somebody else, is there?

Thankfully, that'll realistically almost never happen.

Right, I'll give this a rough go based on the initial template...

Any hair colour on a case-by-case basis...
Blue Eyes
A little messed up in the head (well we need something in common... and I'm hardly "normal" so she'll have to ****ing be :b)
Athletic (I'll go with that... would be nice if she exercised, always a good sign)
Graceful (...sounds good too)
5' 6" - 5' 8" is nice, due to legs etc. 
Doesn't feel obliged to wear heels all the time. Mind you, it's not that I'm against them either... still like the non-heeled look too.
Smart and not one of these ****wits who live their lives by the rules of the other idiotfaces around them and make massively poor financial decisions because it's what most people are doing and therefore correct
Definitely not passive... I guess I'd hope she could make up for certain weaknesses in my own personality, like not being impulsive enough and taking too long to act. I suppose independent would be another word. I'm really sounding like I hate responsibility, amn't I? And that would be accurate .
Similar music tastes to some degree(sorry, if you can't appreciate the likes of Duran Duran or Depeche Mode, you probably have poor taste in general and it would never work :yes)
Likes the vidjagames. I need someone to play dem newfangled vidjagames with, TBH.



tehuti88 said:


> Exact hair color, eye color, facial type, whatever doesn't matter, not all on their own like that. I'd have to see them "all put together." Guess my mind works differently from others'.


No, I'd go with that too... it all has to be on a case-by-case basis ultimately I think, even if you have certain things you tend to like.



afff said:


> + heels think again.


Also: 6' counts as average in fantasy world, so think again... AGAIN .


----------



## estse

Someone to dance with. :'(


----------



## southwales

*Bold in Order of important*
*Personality *Unique broad spectrum of interests regardless of how "crazy" or "dumb" they may seem Interesting, Open, Some one who is optimistic as I would love there optimism to rub on me. Someone who can express there trouble and sorrow/depression ( if they have one ) without feeling that showing there nature makes them some how of a weak person because I believe expressing this makes you a very strong person *Period. *
I would also like this person to be able to trust and never have to quiz it, Nor somebody who intentionally jelous. 
If there is issues then I would like to discuss them early as possible then for them to escalate.

I would like this person be of a liberal nature and tolerant to those which are different. 
I would like this hypothetical person to understand my dyspraxia and to know about this before we started to date.

*Socially- *I would like this hypothetical person to be very sociable regardless if they had one friend of 100. I would like this person to get on easy with my friends and not judge them. I would not want to go out with someone who sits there and does not make an effort.

*Interests *Its not for me to judge my "idea" girlfriend interest but as long as she had some which were unique and she was passionate about. I am very keen to go out with somebody who loves what they love and that it that. Generic interests such as TV, Clubbing *insert generic interests*is a turn off. ( As posted above would be interested in going out socialising )

*Body/ image* If they were tall like myself slender( not requirement Not the most important thing), Alternative dress sense all listed in this sections are a plus of course.
I don't want to go out with a completely 100% ego driven poser who's only mission is to get attention.


----------



## BitterTaste90

I'll make it easy. A female(from birth). Done.


----------



## wowwww

I don't dream about stuff like this, I don't dream about anything but my miserable life.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

my dream girl is someone who enjoys the things i do, is open minded, intellectual, not a sheep , very spirtual. Looks come second. Of course if i find one with both ill choose that one


----------



## 7th.Streeter

PsyKat said:


> Someone who has all the strengths where you have your weaknesses. Someone who can still love you and stand by you despite your mental issues. What makes you abnormal, or feel that way.
> 
> I don't like the idea of being with another person with the same problems. To me it seems like the anxiety would only play off each other and not much progress would be made. One of you needs to be the strength.
> 
> Appearances aren't really a big factor for me. It's hard enough to find people that will put up with your issues.


I agree w/ this.. my ideal guy would be Milo from pepper ann XDD I love his care free personality ..he was awesome.. I hope to find a real life milo XD

http://pepperann.wikia.com/wiki/Milo_Kamalani


----------



## 7th.Streeter

BitterTaste90 said:


> I'll make it easy. A female(from birth). Done.


XDDDD lol


----------



## callmebas

Looks like a dating thread . GL ppl!


----------



## Sagacious

*What I like in a girl*


Doesn't hang out or talk to countless 'guy friends' who coincidentally all want to get in her pants
Doesn't have to 'party' or go 'out' or drinking all the time.
Not addicted to drugs or alcohol (Pot is alright as addiction greatly varies- some people smoke every day but are not addicted, some people smoke only once a week but are highly addicted)
Shared sense of humor to some degree
Able to be silly.. not all the time but just between the two of us
Intelligent but not arrogant... in the sense of having common sense
Long hair.. I like darker hair better but idc
Cares about her looks/hygiene even after we start dating (yes I do the same)
Athletic.. although most of the athletic girls I've met have had personalities I don't like
Preferably short... 5'6 or less
Girly - this doesn't mean the girl has to act dumb and submissive and preppy all the time.. you can dress and look more feminine without acting like that. I just don't like it when I see a girl who's good looking but doesn't give a f**k about her hair, makeup, nails, teeth, etc.. 
It's not completely about her looks, it's about her giving an effort.. rather than just not caring- just imagine how many guys would start wearing makeup if every girl said they thought it was hot..

My current gf is 7/11 on this list.


----------



## Joe

Someone who I can act normal with, normal as in my 'true self'.


----------



## username4me

I don't really dwell on thinking up significant others. Hmmm.. lets see. 
- Carefree, silly, weird
- A bit messed up in the head (not extreme, but something manageable)
- Loner? 
- Has things in common with me
- They are reflective/have things to say most of the time
- They interest me
- Cuddler
- Sense of humor that complements mine
- Sensitive 
- Confines in me with their most deepest parts of them
- Does not have crazy addictions (i.e drugs, drinking)
- Someone I could confine in/talk to
- Encourages me with affection/words of support
- Understanding, listener, mature (yet silly at times), empathetic, fun-loving


----------



## thephantommenace

- verbally abuses me
- makes fun of my dick size and constantly cheats on me with other more attractive men
- physically abusive and spits in my face all the time
- supports my goals of wanting to kill myself
- spends all of my money
- likes it when i drink because i'm easier to take advantage of


----------



## dal user

i cant really be picky because im very ugly


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Has messy, long hair that's either blonde or brown.
Green, turquoise, or blue eyes (preferably green).
Shy.
Intelligent. 
Wears glasses.
Somewhat nerdy and/or an outcast.
Enjoys older music, video games, TV shows, etc.
Not afraid to be different and doesn't care what's "in", or mainstream.
Wears flannel, converse shoes and/or combat boots, and ripped jeans. Or anything that screams alternative or Grunge, when it comes to clothes. 
Funny.
Cynical, pessimistic, sarcastic, etc.
Nice.
Loving, caring, etc.

And there's probably more to list, but I'll stop it there.


----------



## Ape in space

- fertile
- childbearing hips
- looks beautiful and perfect at all times
- obeys orders
- doesn't talk back
- only speaks when spoken to
- provides sex on command
- rubs my feet without having to be told
- adjusts her self-worth in accordance with my wishes
- comes up with creative ways to serve me better
- does not outwardly express her needs because it would annoy me
- bows when I enter a room
- knows how unworthy she is of me, and shows me every day how grateful she is that I'm letting her be with me
- makes my mistresses feel welcome
- sleeps on the floor at the foot of the bed so that she does not take any sheets from me, but is close enough that she can serve me if I wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome

Dream Guy:

Physically attractive to me (which usually= dark brown hair, blue eyes)
Semi-outgoing (to help motivate me to get out more) 
...yet understanding and patient of my SA.
Hopelessly, unbelievably, madly, head-over-heels in love with me 
Kind
Honest
Either in college or finished with it. (Will make the same income as me when I'm all done)
Understanding when I study 24-7 for my college program b/c he knows it= awesome future for us in a few years.
Encouraging
Humble
Wants kids/marriage in the future.
Responsible with money
Invested in making a relationship work.

WHERE ARE YOU DREAM GUY!? Sucks because I know I'll never find him if I don't get out of the house that SA built


----------



## CWe

Tall, muscular, fit, nice eyes, big lips, short hair.......


Oh wait, I'm not gay !!!!!

Promise


----------



## Wingman01

kuhan1923 said:


> I find too many different types of girls attractive.


I'll have to agree with this really. I go through my phases on what kind of girl I'm really attracted to. I even get the hots for some of the homely looking Mennonite women here.


----------



## TheVoid

I will not only be a man but I will also be gay for someone like Matt Bomer


----------



## acinorevlm

Honest
Funny, sarcastic
Taller than me
Caring
Doesn't smoke/ I don't care if he drinks as long as he's not a drunk
Likes the same types of movies/t.v. shows/music
When I get home sometimes I pretend that Michael Myers or Jason is after me and I try to open the door as fast as possible. I don't know if I'm the only one who does that. -If he likes to do odd stuff like that, that'd be a plus.


----------



## Wingman01

afff said:


> What a surprise that majority of females here used "tall" to describe their dream guy.
> 
> sarcasm.


I'm tall and it's gotten me absolutely nowhere. My awkward glances and obesity cancel it out I guess.


----------



## RevoluSean

Smart
Virgin
Good girl for reasons other than religious 
Short
Younger 
Less life experience than me (yeah right)
Not fat
Funny
Painfully shy
Poorer than me
Can help me change my life 
Loves me
Smiles at me
Is real 

This is why I'll never find someone to love. People I want simply don't exist, and if they did there's no chance in hell they'd ever want to be with me.


----------



## Edmond

*Does not exist*

Long Black Hair
Absolutely Pretty

Can fend for herself against the scum of society on her own
Intelligent
Resilient
Hardworking
Courageous
Pursues perfection (like me)
Strives to make the world a better place
High Expectations
Uncompromising
Symbol of Valor, Strength, Diligence, Honor, Duty, Righteousness, among others.

This girl will not exist, and is impossible for me to interact with her for if she were intelligent, she would not choose me. This is but an ideal, and I imagine she does exist so I can strive to be better and better, however it pains me to think of her, my nonexistent perfect companion.


----------



## Elad

thephantommenace said:


> - verbally abuses me
> - makes fun of my d*** size and constantly cheats on me with other more attractive men
> - physically abusive and spits in my face all the time
> - supports my goals of wanting to kill myself
> - spends all of my money
> - likes it when i drink because i'm easier to take advantage of


----------



## Bedouin

Lmfao ^

Not a feminist (a humanist, or someone who recognises that gender should be as irrelevant as possible for society to improve, or someone who is just indifferent)
Anarchist/voluntarist and appreciates principle of non-aggression
interested in the pursuit of knowledge
willing to stick by me and not just walk out at first sign of my inexperience/anxiety
at least a vague interest in sci fi
Relatively good upbringing so she is at least somewhat secure
diplomatic and fair-minded (Sees both sides of an argument, and not in black and white, a bit like myself)
an appreciation for adventure
a love of people
not fickle
willing to talk problems through
lives close
wants kids
would come to concerts with me and we'd grind all night lelel
(summarises that basically I'd want her to be pretty similar to me in her values and beliefs)
isn't too popular (because keeping up with a popular gf and all of her friends and events would be really tedious)
open minded
at least a little humble
Beautiful smile


Red hair, wavy or straight. Short or long doesn't really matter.
pale skin
Blue/green eyes
Faint freckles
Slight underbite
soft feminine jaw line
dorsum of nose that protrudes ever so slightly
(those are ideal preferences, but 'pretty'/'beautiful' will do)
good figure (leaning towards hourglass prefs)
not too thin (thick would be good)
good thighs and ***

shallow shmallow, I am just listing preferences sheesh :roll

My heart is melting at the thought ;(

Ofc this is only a 'dream girl' who probably only exists somewhere like Sweden and I will never meet :'(, my actual tastes are more open than most people can comprehend.


----------



## tea111red

Right now: good looking and can fix my car.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Badass lover


----------



## SummerRae

GUY:
Blonde or brown hair
tall
attractive
green/blue eyes..maybe brown
atheletic
honest
listens to the music I like
takes care of me
loves me
gives me money
and is loyal and nice towards me.
LOVES ANIMALS<3
---------------------------------------------------
If I decided to go for a girl,
GIRL:
Long blonde or brown hair
blue eyes
beautiful
thin/atheletic
around 5'5-5'9
confident
honest
caring
and loves me.
LOVES ANIMALS<3


----------



## Shingo

A girl who is shy and interested in childish things such as cartoons and anime like me. She cares about animals and nature and is very feminine unlike some girls these days who are too loud and immodest. Height doesn't matter to me as long as she's at least 5 feet and even if she's 5'2 I wouldn't mind because it just adds to the cute factor.


----------



## ineverwipe

Hot
Disappears when I want alone time (almost all the time)
No drama or baggage
Oh and she has to like Pokemon


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Justin <3
sensitive, introverted, empathetic.
Thickly built, nordic looking, the dreamiest eyes.
Into heavy metal, totally into only me, amazing in bed.
If he asked me, I'd marry him today.


----------



## Valtron

- Dark hair, dark eyes, hairy .....everywhere
- Willing to see musicals and plays with me
- Introverted
- Doesn't like to party
- Good with people, friendly
- Comes from a good family. I don't mean wealthy, I just need to get along with them.
- Liberal
- Derpy sense of humor
- Plays Pokemon
- Loves animals, being an equestrian is a plus
- Loves food and going to restaurants


----------



## Ntln

-Dark hair or dyed hair, not really into blondes
-Preferably lighter eye colour, but not a big deal
-Ideally average height (height not a big deal though)
-Intelligent
-Somewhat introverted
-Not extremely social
-Doesn't start conflicts for no reason
-Somewhat geeky
-Regardless of introversion though, needs to be able to have fun sometimes as well


----------



## Jesuszilla

likes to eat
wants sex every day or every other day
a little chubby
enjoys card games/board games/strategy games
loves cartoons
introvert
little to no friends
enjoys cooking
doesn't like to go out much
a movie buff


----------



## Ape in space

I've already posted, but I'll post again.

- not tightly wound or oversensitive
- easy sense of humour, not easily offended
- not brash or aggressive
- sweet
- smart
- glasses
- hair band
- likes cuddling
- appreciates my manliness (to the extent that it exists) and lets me protect her and such
- doesn't have to want a lot of sex, but should at least have reverence for my penis and its splendour (to the extent that it exists)
- lets me worship her, but is a wise and compassionate master


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

A high-functioning sociopath


----------



## mattmc

My dream girl would literally be a dream girl. When I fell asleep it'd be like falling into her. Some days we'd just hold each other. A bliss enveloping us together till we became our own reality. We'd bathe in stardust and make love in empty space. Creating children of our own whose bright light filled the void. When our dream became too big, existence would crash into it, falling apart into our world. One by one we'd find each lost thing. Knowing them as they are. Not as they once had to pretend to be. Telling them the chains that bound them are removed forever more.


----------



## soulless

Girl
geeky
intelligent
maybe ginger, but not essential


----------



## cinnamonqueen

Speaks to me with kindness

Does not seek to put me down

Strong sense of self

not easily swayed by others

emotionally stable

Self assured

understands his purpose

has an open heart/culturally competent

dark skin

a smile that makes me smile

wears FOB sandals on his days off

Dances with me to maxwell mellowsmoothe cut of "sumthin sumthin"

lean muscles/not buff, that I can feel when he hugs me

loves my culture

knows how to make love.

ambitious/has a purpose for his life/career

understands my silly jokes and laughs me with me


----------



## anyoldkindofday

It's quite hard to make a list for this, I just want to feel like I can tell her anything, I want her to be genuinely interested in my life how boring it may be, basically the personalities just need to match. 

As for physically sure I have preferences but luckily for me, my mind already seems to add a personality filter to attractiveness. I can't think of a girl whose personality I'd consider dateable that I'm not at least a bit attracted to. 

I guess a nice smile, a pleasant voice to listen to, however a weird voice would actually be a plus if I like the personality, and a huge annoyance if I don't like the person to begin with...


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

My Dream Guy Qualities:
5'5" & up
Medium length black hair 
hazel or brown eyes
Tad bit awkward
Enjoys:
-traveling 
-anime
-random crap like kigurumi's 

I don't really know what I want...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Cute
-Soft voice
-Awkward
-Sweet personality and makes spontaneously kind gestures ( That is all it really takes to melt my icy heart and turn me into mush, something as simple and cute as baking me something or showing up at my work just to give me a kiss would make me fall in love very fast and I'd do the same kind of things in return ).
-Likes aggressive sex. (Hair pulling, being slapped, spanked, handled rough), but also likes slow, sensual, and very emotional sex, with a lot of kissing and holding each other tight and close.
-Likes my music
-Has a strange and contradicting personality like mine.


----------



## cuppy

mattmc said:


> My dream girl would literally be a dream girl. When I fell asleep it'd be like falling into her. Some days we'd just hold each other. A bliss enveloping us together till we became our own reality. We'd bathe in stardust and make love in empty space. Creating children of our own whose bright light filled the void. When our dream became too big, existence would crash into it, falling apart into our world. One by one we'd find each lost thing. Knowing them as they are. Not as they once had to pretend to be. Telling them the chains that bound them are removed forever more.


Are you a poet? o_o ＊:。


----------



## Steinerz

A girl who is always there for me and has my back. 
Doesn't say no. 
Gives decent head. 
Doesn't want to go out much.
Has a lot of plastic surgery.


----------



## cuppy

Shingo said:


> A girl who is shy and interested in childish things such as cartoons and anime like me.
> She cares about animals and nature and is very feminine unlike some girls these days who are too loud and immodest.
> *Height doesn't matter to me as long as she's at least 5 feet* and even if she's 5'2 I wouldn't mind because it just adds to the cute factor.


OMG, height _totally_ doesn't matter to me either!
....you know, as long as he's at _least_ 11ft tall :yes 
Otherwise, doesn't matter, not at all!! Nopeee!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hehe sorry, just thought it was funny how you worded that :b
edit: I've met lots of great girls, _under_ 5ft :yes


----------



## Testsubject

Ape in space said:


> - fertile
> - childbearing hips
> - looks beautiful and perfect at all times
> - obeys orders
> - doesn't talk back
> - only speaks when spoken to
> - provides sex on command
> - rubs my feet without having to be told
> - adjusts her self-worth in accordance with my wishes
> - comes up with creative ways to serve me better
> - does not outwardly express her needs because it would annoy me
> - bows when I enter a room
> - knows how unworthy she is of me, and shows me every day how grateful she is that I'm letting her be with me
> - makes my mistresses feel welcome
> - sleeps on the floor at the foot of the bed so that she does not take any sheets from me, but is close enough that she can serve me if I wake up in the middle of the night


WOW! This is my dream girl as well. If you happen to find her lets play paper,rock,scissors for her.


----------



## diamondheart89

-Thinks I'm evil and my eyes are the gateway to hell, but loves them anyway
- Has an inappropriate obsession with my nose 
- Glacial blue/gray/green eyes that freak me out with their intensity
- Gets stuck in his trains of thought and has to see them through to the end
-Endures my mocking with supreme patience and disciplines me when I get uppity  
-Is smarter than most people I know, yet doesn't broadcast it. And doesn't cave in to the urge to smack dumb people in the face with it. 
- Appreciates my nerdiness and accentuates it with his own
- Doesn't mind it when I'm clingy
- Writes me poems about my curves. 
-Does silly things to amuse me and tolerates my love for spongebob
-Always looks out for me even though I don't need no man, because I'm an strong independent woman. 
-Understands and appreciates cats for who they are


----------



## saltyleaf

StarDude said:


> A pulse and a vagina is all I honestly require in a female at this point.


omg :rofl

right now i'd say steve perry :yes

but srsly just a person you can be yourself around and doesnt judge you or put you on a pedestal. he'd have to not be a psychopath lol and know how to cook. he has to have a good personality and sense of humor. he'd also have to be ok with being a stay at home dad


----------



## StarDude

saltyleaf said:


> omg :rofl
> 
> right now i'd say steve perry :yes
> 
> but srsly just a person you can be yourself around and doesnt judge you or put you on a pedestal. he'd have to not be a psychopath lol and know how to cook. he has to have a good personality and sense of humor. he'd also have to be ok with being a stay at home dad


Those sound like very reasonable standards to me.  Just being able to get along with and share experiences and secrets with is enough for me honestly.


----------



## saltyleaf

StarDude said:


> Those sound like very reasonable standards to me.  Just being able to get along with and share experiences and secrets with is enough for me honestly.


glad you think so 
that means guys wont totally run when they hear it lol


----------



## StarDude

saltyleaf said:


> glad you think so
> that means guys wont totally run when they hear it lol


Yeah you're at the perfect equilibrium. Little enough standards to be realistic and enough to not come as being desperate. So just right! :b


----------



## EternallyRestless

-Dark hair
-Relatively handsome
-Not religious
-Doesn't want kids
-Smart, but not a know-it-all


----------



## Lizzy84

In a perfect world (i.e completely unrealistic)...

*Intelligent (and doesn't mind an intelligent girlfriend).
*Book fetishist - okay, this sort of goes hand in hand with the above. I collect books and anyone I date needs to be okay with living inside a library!
*Creative - I paint and write and love most 'arty' pursuits, so he would have to at least tolerate it. 
*Bit of a snob (since I am - dresses well, old-school manners, educated, anti-Eastenders).
*6ft+ (I like taller guys).
*I prefer interesting faces over Brad Pitt types, so unusual features are attractive to me.
*A wild/dark streak - enjoys extreme sports, travelling/exploring, kinky stuff, non-mainstream things.
*A few years older than me at least (so late thirties at minimum).
*A lot of energy - I can be a bit hyper at times, so I'd prefer someone that can keep up with me. I have a long list of things I want to achieve while *I'm on this planet and it would be great to find someone who is just as motivated/ambitious.
*Sense of humour 
*Erm... someone who can put up with me! 


I don't for one minute think I'm going to find anyone like that though!


----------



## Jesuszilla

I am turned on by nice, caring girls. That is usually how I develop a crush.


----------



## Machala Chonga

5'7" - 5'10"
9/10+ in looks
Coloured eyes (blue, green)
wide hips
narrow shoulders/chest
Nice ***
Long legs
C-D cup breasts: perky, round at the bottom flat on the top, firm
loves sex; willing to do anything
Similar intelligence to my own
loyal
Social mastermind
Not submissive to anyone except myself
willing to chase power with me
slightly crazy
slightly jealous


----------



## tonym9428

short height
educated
professional 
career oriented
kinda shy and quiet
has hobbies 
asian (I'm indian-american and my ideal partner would be east, west, central, or south asian)
liberal


----------



## evenherosdie

A girl that's really into me.


----------



## Sacrieur

Well, she was in my dreams.


----------



## arnie

Blackguycarl said:


> 5'7" - 5'10"


Why such a narrow range?


----------



## jlscho03

Huh. Okay, here goes, from most important to least important, my dream guy would be:


A nice smile, and nice teeth (I do not know why this is the most important thing to me, but it is)
in his 20s (ideally anywhere from 21-25)
compassionate and caring, very gentle
nice to others and friendly to others
Doesn't smoke or do drugs, and preferable doesn't drink either, or drinks rarely, like me.
Has a sense of humor
a bit goofy and dorky, someone I can open up to on this
Educated
Plays piano or is learning to play
a little soft-spoken at first or a bit shy, but very open
Likes to try new things, or would be open to it
An interest in his personal health.
Has a job (doesn't have to be a high-paying job, just a job); One where he would not be working ALL the time.
Weight/shape: Anywhere from Skinnyfat (what I am) to Chubbyfat, a little muscle is fine, but I want someone to cuddle with!
Brown eyes, dark hair (not a requirement)
An interesting facial thing about them (large, prominent noses are SEXY! Other things could be a strong prominent chin, very thick eyebrows, an interesting birthmark, etc.)
A bit taller than me, yet not overbearing (very easy to fulfill this requirement - I'm 5'0")
Well, the top five are "must-have" for me, dream guy or not! I think that covers it...


----------



## Heartbreaker

*Hard rock chicks. Period.*


----------



## riderless

out of reach, on a pedestal, unavailable


----------



## Moonchild23

It's funny how we can all complain about how the women have tall demands in regards to height (hehe), but it's fine that all the guys want short girls. 
I'm 5'10" and feeling rather unwanted, except for the guys who only want a breathing female. I do meet that requirement :blush Oh, and blackguycarl, but I don't fit the rest of the list. 

Sigh.


----------



## SilentLyric

if she can eat more pizza than me, I will love her until death.


----------



## tea111red

Moonchild23 said:


> It's funny how we can all complain about how the women have tall demands in regards to height (hehe), but it's fine that all the guys want short girls.
> I'm 5'10" and feeling rather unwanted, except for the guys who only want a breathing female. I do meet that requirement :blush Oh, and blackguycarl, but I don't fit the rest of the list.
> 
> Sigh.


Haha, yeah.


----------



## arnie

Moonchild23 said:


> It's funny how we can all complain about how the women have tall demands in regards to height (hehe), but it's fine that all the guys want short girls.
> I'm 5'10" and feeling rather unwanted, except for the guys who only want a breathing female. I do meet that requirement :blush Oh, and blackguycarl, but I don't fit the rest of the list.
> 
> Sigh.


Not true at all. A lot more girls care about height than guys do. Here's a study okcupid did:










Interest doesn't start dropping off until *after* 5'10. You should be fine.


----------



## Moonchild23

arnie said:


> Not true at all. A lot more girls care about height than guys do. Here's a study okcupid did:
> 
> Interest doesn't start dropping off until *after* 5'10. You should be fine.


Well I can certainly believe that in everyday life, but I mean just reading through the posts here. A lot of them say 'must be shorter than me', or 'below 5'5" or whatever', just as a lot of women's say 'must be taller than me'. Which is fine, either way, but I only ever hear guys complaining that girls have certain height expectations.

And I don't deny that it's preferable that a guy is taller than me, though I've increasingly learned not to care. I just wanted to point out that there is a flip side of the 'women and their ridiculous height requirements' war- the rare tall female is left with shorter guys who don't think she'd go out with them, and tall guys who prefer short women. Personally speaking, it's fine because I don't want to date right now. The thing is, I'm not even that tall.. I just feel bad for those 6'+ women... great for modeling, but hard for dating. :stu

Oh, and I don't mean to go on and on about height (and believe me, I could), but I do completely understand where a lot of guys are coming from. And I don't blame shorter men from not wanting to approach taller women, since so many members of my lovely gender are absolutely awful towards them. Personal preferences are fine, just like hair color, but both genders can get terribly extreme when it comes to bashing short people, scrawny people, brown-eyed people, etc. We all need to calm down a bit, if ya ask me.


----------



## SashaRose

My dream guy is:

Funny
Sweet
Intellectual 
Analytical 
Medium/tall in height
Tolerant
Drug free
Spontaneous
Easily amused
Happy most of the time
Has an enormous smile
Compassionate
Easily manipulated (but only by me heehee)


----------



## thirdcoming

My dream girl

A girl who has a natural beauty, no need for make up or all other useless products
has a beautiful smile
Nerdy and introverted.
Slim to fat, yes I do like fat girls (not a big fan of skinny or excessively fat though). A girl who only try their best wether things work or not.
A girl not too much into trending and mainstream stuff
A girl not into gender roles and is open minded


----------



## buklti

Im starting to think deaf-mute might be the way to go.


----------

